# Red galaxy koi hmpk m x red galaxy koi pk f



## Betterbettawv (Jan 31, 2021)

So I am week 10 into a successful spawn but have counted only one hmpk fry out of the 60 (a currently cellophane male). This is devastating as I was hoping to get a well formed koi hmpk female out of this pairing to match to an orange base show male hmpk i have. Goal was to improve anal fin on male, strengthen rays and have some hmpk to choose from 😩

Male is an import, i half suspect he was a hmpk from a hmpk x pk, thats why ive ended up with 90% pk  pretty fry but not what i hoped! Is it possible for them to develop additional rays as they mature or do I have what I have? Advice moving forward with line greatly appreciated! New to betta genetics

Mom:









Dad:









Some fry tails :3


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

maybe the fry will carry the hmpk gene just like dragon scale bettas and the next gen will have it


----------



## Betterbettawv (Jan 31, 2021)

I plan on only evaluating the hmpk offspring to continue this line, dont want to have a repeat of the pk tail type taking over.


----------



## VLM (Jul 21, 2021)

Betterbettawv said:


> I plan on only evaluating the hmpk offspring to continue this line, dont want to have a repeat of the pk tail type taking over.





Betterbettawv said:


> So I am week 10 into a successful spawn but have counted only one hmpk fry out of the 60 (a currently cellophane male). This is devastating as I was hoping to get a well formed koi hmpk female out of this pairing to match to an orange base show male hmpk i have. Goal was to improve anal fin on male, strengthen rays and have some hmpk to choose from 😩
> 
> Male is an import, i half suspect he was a hmpk from a hmpk x pk, thats why ive ended up with 90% pk  pretty fry but not what i hoped! Is it possible for them to develop additional rays as they mature or do I have what I have? Advice moving forward with line greatly appreciated! New to betta genetics
> 
> ...


----------



## VLM (Jul 21, 2021)

Betterbettawv said:


> I plan on only evaluating the hmpk offspring to continue this line, dont want to have a repeat of the pk tail type taking over.


Hi, sorry,new here…I thought pk is a dominate gene…when it comes to tails but I’m not sure I’m new to it also.


----------

